# Frage zu - www.adrive.com



## D3N$0 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin geade auf diese Seite gestoßen und habe überlegt mich dort anzumelden.

ADrive.com – Compare Our Storage & Backup Plans

Jetzt meine Frage:
Ist BASIC wirklich kostenlos wenn ich das eine Ksotenplichtge Feature nicht nutze?
Hat irgend jemand Erfahrung damit?

mfg


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich verstehe das auch so, dass es nichts kostet. Allerdings hat heute wohl kaum mehr jemand was zu verschenken. Einen Tipp noch: auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Kontodaten angeben und wenn ne Rechnung kommt, erstmal nicht bezahlen und an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden!!!!!

Greetz 
Akkuschrauber

P.S.: Melde dich doch mit falschem Namen an, können sie deine Daten schon nich verkaufen...


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2009)

die basic version kostet nichts...war da auch mal registriert..war mir nur zu umständlich..alternative microsofts skydrive....


----------



## Falcon (16. Februar 2009)

Ja, wenns Dir um ein kostenloses LiveDrive geht, kann ich SkyDrive auch empfehlen. => SkyDrive - Windows Live


----------

